# ADA Solar 1



## nybraby (8 Nov 2013)

Looking for some advice. When i moved back from the US I cam home with an ADA Solar 1 which I'm looking to start using again. (pictures attached)

I have the Ballast from the US but wondered if this can be run straight from a UK power socket or would it need a Ballast purchased in UK.

I understand I would need a Tridonic 150w HQI Ballast but I'm completely confused what a suitable one would be.


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Nov 2013)

We're using this one: Tridonic Atco OM PAK 150 M A113 230/240V
Maybe they have a different serial number for UK socket. Above one is the schuko type / german eu one.

The one you have is ok only for Japanese and the US area i guess.


----------



## nybraby (9 Nov 2013)

Thanks for that very helpful, I can't find the M A113 but have found a B113, I've swapped a few mails with them and they are looking into it for me.


----------



## Tony Swinney (11 Nov 2013)

Hi
I can confirm its the Tridonic Atco OM Pak 150 M B113 230/240v50Hz that you need - I've got them on my Solar 1, and they were provided by TGM when I bought the light.

Tony


----------



## nybraby (11 Nov 2013)

Thanks Tony, I have spoken to a few lighting places now and they all give different advice, didn't know there was so many places selling Ballasts.

I have one final question, one of the places I spoke two recomended a Ventronic VYC150255 Electronic Ballast For 150W instead of the above, this looks a lot smaller and neater but completely different to the ballast above and iIts also cheaper !

As you can tell I know less than zero on this stuff !


----------



## viktorlantos (11 Nov 2013)

I also seen that in Germany they used an Osram one at Interzoo. Do not know the specific type.


----------



## nybraby (12 Nov 2013)

Thanks Viktor, I ordered that one as it looks better than the huge black brick, will let you know how it goes...


----------



## nybraby (4 Dec 2013)

It's been a while and thought I'd update on how this worked out, thought it might be useful for others at some point.

The Ventronic VYC150255 Electronic Ballast turned up and was easy to connect even for a complete idiot like me, the unit is pretty small and is now screwed to the inside of my cabinet.

So I have my NA Tank, Stand, my Light working and now i just need to plan what I put into the tank, time to create a journal I think.


----------



## simon sharp (14 Nov 2019)

Hi,

How did the Ventronic Ballast work out ?I need a new Ballast for a solar.


----------

